# what I don't/didn't understand is/was



## srknpower

What I didn’t understand is this equation in Maths.
What I didn’t understand was this equation in Maths.
What I don’t understand is this equation in Maths.
What I don’t understand was this equation in Maths.

Arkadaşlar bu 4 cümlenin farkı nedir?
Türkçe’ de bana sanki hepsi aynı şeymiş geliyor. Detaylı olarak aradaki farkları yazarsanız çok sevinirim.

Çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Rallino

Cümlenizde zaman dengesi olması iyi olur. O yüzden en çok 2.'yi ve 3.'yü kullanacaksınız.
*What I didn’t understand was this equation in Maths.* = Matematikte anlamadığım bir denklem vardı. (Artık anladım. Ya da konusu geçti, artık bir önemi yok.)
*What I don’t understand is this equation in Maths. *= Matematikte anlamadığım bir denklem var. (Hâlâ anlamıyorum.)

Birinci cümleyi zorlarsak olabilir. Üçüncü cümleyle hemen hemen aynı anlamda; ama üç daha güzel. Dördüncü cümleyi kullanabileceğiniz bir yer düşünemiyorum.


----------



## srknpower

Çok teşekkür ederim, peki bu diyalogda hangisi en mantıklı olur?

(A öğrencisi B’ ye anatomi anlatıyor.)

A: Left atrium ve  right atrium arasında atrial septum vardır.
B: Pardon, anlamadığım şey atrial septumun ne olduğu.(Bunun ingilizcesi benim 1,2,3,4 numaralı cümlelerimden hangisi olabilir tense uyumu olarak açısından?)


Rallino said:


> Cümlenizde zaman dengesi olması iyi olur. O yüzden en çok 2.'yi ve 3.'yü kullanacaksınız.
> *What I didn’t understand was this equation in Maths.* = Matematikte anlamadığım bir denklem vardı. (Artık anladım. Ya da konusu geçti, artık bir önemi yok.)
> *What I don’t understand is this equation in Maths. *= Matematikte anlamadığım bir denklem var. (Hâlâ anlamıyorum.)
> 
> Birinci cümleyi zorlarsak olabilir. Üçüncü cümleyle hemen hemen aynı anlamda; ama üç daha güzel. Dördüncü cümleyi kullanabileceğiniz bir yer düşünemiyorum.


----------



## analeeh

Rallino said:


> Cümlenizde zaman dengesi olması iyi olur. O yüzden en çok 2.'yi ve 3.'yü kullanacaksınız.
> *What I didn’t understand was this equation in Maths.* = Matematikte anlamadığım bir denklem vardı. (Artık anladım. Ya da konusu geçti, artık bir önemi yok.)



You can still use this even if you do understand - it doesn't imply you understand now, just that (for example) you were working on the maths earlier.

Literally this sentence is _anlamadığım şey bu denklemdi. _I don't know if this is idiomatic in Turkish - you definitely use the relative clause less than us for emphasis. But there's an emphasis in the English sentence which I don't think _matematikte anlamadığım bir denklem vardı _quite expresses. What do you think?


----------



## Rallino

True, the Turkish equivalents I provided were more explanations than real translations. You are right.



srknpower said:


> B: Pardon, anlamadığım şey atrial septumun ne olduğu.(Bunun ingilizcesi benim 1,2,3,4 numaralı cümlelerimden hangisi olabilir tense uyumu olarak açısından?)



Şöyle olabilir: _Sorry, what I don't understand is what an atrial septum is._


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Merhaba, anatomik bir terim oldugu icin ' the atrial septum ' denmeli diye dusunuyorum

Sorry, what I don't get is what the atrial septum is.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim, peki bu diyalogda hangisi en mantıklı olur?
> 
> (A öğrencisi B’ ye anatomi anlatıyor.)
> 
> A: Left atrium ve  right atrium arasında atrial septum vardır.
> B: Pardon, anlamadığım şey atrial septumun ne olduğu.(Bunun ingilizcesi benim 1,2,3,4 numaralı cümlelerimden hangisi olabilir tense uyumu olarak açısından?)



Merhabalar

Septum , separator gibi bir sey mi acaba ? Cok benziyor da.


----------



## wavecrash

It is the atrial septum, that I don't get/understand. Would this also work?

I thought it would, and was about to reply when I felt this need to google the usage, but I failed to find usages as simple as of the form "it is you whom I hate". I thought maybe a comma was all it needed and then inserted one after the word "you", to no avail, as the search results seemed to indicate  it wasn't all that common as I'd like to think it was.

Why does it sound OK to me? That, I don't know.

Should I be moving this to the english only subforum, seeing as it is not only about the user's specific question but also about the "it is... that" usage?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

It is the atrial septum, that/which I don't get/understand. Would this also work?

Why not, for me.


----------



## wavecrash

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Why not, for me.



Thank you.


----------

